

Infinite Monkey Theorem - djshah
http://www.junkworthknowing.com/technology/the_infinite_monkey_theorem

======
tychonoff
[http://books.google.ca/books?id=1SfpTbDV81UC&pg=PA8&...](http://books.google.ca/books?id=1SfpTbDV81UC&pg=PA8&lpg=PA8&dq=monkeys+one+hundred+things+you+didnt+know&source=bl&ots=qKnIdQvBbK&sig=Ho4qTHwmjsHvQTzXKKCJ42M9DkE&hl=en&ei=Df7RS43eIpKEswPnmqicDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAYQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false)

